# Colon Cleansing



## Biggly (Apr 24, 2008)

Pile of crap or what?





B.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you talking about something like colonics?   I'd say bunch of crap


----------



## Biggly (Apr 24, 2008)

Colon cleaning, chelation, all that.

You can't help stumbling across such stuff when reading up on anything to do with fitness or health but I've not heard from any 'real people' who've made any real effort with it. The theory sounds good but it also sounds over-hyped. Hoping someone here has tried?



B.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 24, 2008)

never tried dont want to try. the whole thought of it just sounds unatural to me.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've done it. i would reccomend it to anyone. I wouldn't use colonics but pills and seasalt water. It feels great after it's all over with. It tends to give me a nice skin tone as well. I've used almight cleanse, and some other stuff from Vitaminworld.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah, there's so much out there that's just a lot of crap.  Everything from colonics to detox patches to "magic pills" to cleansing drinks....yada, yada, yada 

The only thing that I've ever tried along those lines, AND IT REALLY DID WORK is the 21 day detox by George DeJohn.  If you're interested in that at all, you can check it out at George DeJohn :: Weight Loss and Detoxification - Lose weight - feel great with the 21-day Purification Program.  It's 21 days long and it is a little pricey....but I used it twice and can attest to the validity and the great success.

Otherwise, I'd say stick w/ a quality diet and quality supps.  Prince (here at IM) has some great products, check them out too.


----------



## Biggly (Apr 24, 2008)

"ONLY $13.10 a day for 21 days!!"

Yipes! 


Define 'worked'?



B.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 24, 2008)

Bunch of crap


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2008)

I told you it was pricey!  

Worked?  Let's see, what successes did I have.  
1st time - I lost 17 pounds, my skin cleared up, my hair quit falling out, my allergies cleared up, I felt like I was seeing better and my memory and mind seemed "better".

2nd time -- I lost 11 pounds, all with the same effects above.

I know others (even celebrities around my area) that have had the same and other successes with this program.

I will be the first to say though, ANY PROGRAM that you stick with and work it down to the letter, you're gonna see success.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a "pile of crap".


----------



## Biggly (Apr 24, 2008)

> though, ANY PROGRAM that you stick with and work it down to the letter, you're gonna see success.



Would that include the colon cleanse pills for $23 at vitamin world?

*looks hopeful*



> It's a "pile of crap".



One could say that's the idea... but have you tried?



B.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Colon cleaning, chelation, all that.
> The theory sounds good but it also sounds over-hyped. Hoping someone here has tried?B.



I started a thread about this a while back. Felt like it would be a good thing to purge the old system. But then I got skeered.

And, I decided it was all just a bunch of crap.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nothing some undercooked chicken can't take care of.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 24, 2008)

Exactly right. 





danzik17 said:


> Nothing some undercooked chicken can't take care of.


----------



## Biggly (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you get the papaya fruit in the US? That's one serious laxative.

Thanks damayor, I'll do a search for the thread. 



B.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 24, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Would that include the colon cleanse pills for $23 at vitamin world?
> 
> *looks hopeful*
> 
> ...



No, but there are a lot of idiotic things I wouldn't try.

The human body is a remarkable organism and it's incredibly adept at maintaining an appropriate level of "cleanliness" provided that one cares for it properly.

Are you having problems with your colon? Increase your intake of fiber rich foods like veggies.

(P.S. If you really want to try the colon cleanse just pick up a box of laxatives from the drugstore for a few $. That's how those products typically work.)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Can you get the papaya fruit in the US? That's one serious laxative.
> Thanks damayor, I'll do a search for the thread.
> B.




Papaya? Oh yeah...good stuff. And yes, it'll make ya poop.

I think the thread I initiated was called "detox diet", although I was just knocking round ideas.

While I think many people would want their digestive system, et al, to be squeaky clean, I think the problem with colonix type programs is that they are entirely too extreme for the average person. Even the one promoted by that Klee Irwin....here MySpace.com - Klee Irwin - BS - Healing & EasyListening - www.myspace.com/kleeirwinmusicthat claimed it did the job without simply increasing the amount of water in the bowels still seems a bit off the wall.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> (P.S. If you really want to try the colon cleanse just pick up a box of laxatives from the drugstore for a few $. That's how those products typically work.)



Do you have scientific evidence to prove this?






Okay okay....I'll edit.

The question is, is an increase in fluids alone in the digestive tract good enough? Natural fiber sources are good for regular "maintenance", yes. But don't ya think more drastic measures would be required to rid one's system of all of the really nasty accumulation? Just posing a question.

Speaking of posing....nice avatar.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 25, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Do you have scientific evidence to prove this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I have scientific evidence to prove what? That colon cleansers are typically a mild laxative? Want me to design a study on this or would it be sufficient if you read the ingredients list on a few of them and looked those compounds up?

If you have "nasty accumulation" in your colon you need to look to your diet. 

A colon cleansing pill is not a "drastic measure". Perhaps an enema might be, but either way it's just plain dumb to think that the human colon requires some major interventions (other than a proper diet) in order to function as intended.

Your colon is much smarter than you are, my friend. It can easily avoid "nasty accumulation" on it's own unless you eat a really crappy diet. 

And if you eat a really crappy diet no "cleansing" product can fix that anyway.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2008)

This is true!  If you eat crappy, you can "cleanse" all you want, you're still gonna eat crappy and your diet never changes, therefore never changing the "accumulation".

I'm not one tell anyone not to try something and that all of that stuff is a bunch of crap.  I tried that one program twice, loved it both times.  I'd say try it, but just make sure you're ready for a LIFESTYLE CHANGE and clean up your eating habits when you're done with your "cleansing".


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 25, 2008)

Man there is a "shit" load of info in these post, I might try this


----------



## Biggly (Apr 25, 2008)

> Are you having problems with your colon?


 Nah, just have visible tummy muscles yet still bulging a bit. Probably just visc' fat I still need to shift, or water retention perhaps. Really I only started the thread as I seem to be getting at least 3 colon cleaning spam emails every damn day. Just wondered if there was any consensus or experienced bods on here.

DaMayor, I cannot believe I just went to a site that has some guy rapping about colons. I opened in a new tab and realised my headphones were squeaking, put em on and heard something about babies crapping...

One aspect of the whole colon thing that does really interest me is 'chelation', ie eating stuff that takes heavy metals an sh^t out with it. I have heard of various animal species eating clay in order to do this, which strikes me as more convincing than some guy rapping or the usual magical promises for 13 bux a day.

Here ya go:



> Many animals also eat clay, which is not only an effective way of binding and excreting various toxins but, by lining the gut, it can treat gastrointestinal problems. Native people often mix clay with tannin-rich foods such as acorns before cooking them (tannins are bitter chemicals produced by plants as a defence but they are also active against bacteria and fungi).
> 
> A type of clay regularly mined by mountain gorillas in Rwanda is very similar to the kaolin sold in chemists for relief of upset stomachs. Another good source of clay are termite mounds, and chimpanzees are often seen breaking off chunks of soil from them. In one close study of five chimps seen eating termite soil, all were found to be suffering from gastrointestinal problems.



http://www.primates.com/misc/index.html

Interesting read.

There's already one person on this thread claiming great success, so hard to dismiss the idea completely. Ideally though I'd like somewhere between $275 or a mouthful of dirt. Some kind of affordable inbetweeny kinnda thing?



B.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2008)

Biggly said:


> DaMayor, I cannot believe I just went to a site that has some guy rapping about colons.



LOL! *Sorry*, I was referring to the vid at the top of the right hand column o' vids....
Yeah, that Klee guy is a whacko, but a (very small) part of his sales pitch addressed the fact that many quick colon fixes are no more than laxatives, and the majority of their function is based on _increased fluids only_. I would have to go back and find his exact statement about his product that caught my attention....but I'd rather not. The guy kinda wigs me out.

I jokingly made a comment about the "Benefiber Diet" in another post. In truth, Benefiber ain't such a bad product. But in all honesty, I think that increasing one's fiber intake as _naturally_ as possible as Built said earlier (i.e.from whole foods) is the way to go.


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 27, 2008)

I think all those adds for colon cleaning is a bunch of junk... Anyone who has ever had an colonoscopy will know that you need to be "clean" prior to the procedure... Just go to the drug store get a prep kit, and prepare to be cleanse   in about 4 hours... It cost about $10, but prepare to sit around the house all night. Best taken in the afternoon you should be fine by morning... You may want to consult a doctor first too.


----------



## Mista (Apr 27, 2008)

If you want to get stuff like in the pic out of your body then use a colon cleanse.


----------



## Biggly (Apr 27, 2008)

That's put me off my food and made me scared of the toilet.

Damn that's some nasty shit, and I really mean _nasty _shit


I am just so glad I cannot smell that thing via monitor. I still wanna puke...



W.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2008)

Spit up water last night watching the Nutty Professor's family clean their colon's...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2008)

I think these colon cleanse companies are waaaaay too proud of the "results" their products produce.....I'd take their word for it. Really no need for the fecal pics...

When I used to work in the E.R., we used to give this wonderful little bottle to all overdose patients so they could cahse the charcoal they'ed been given....the *whole* bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a few minutes later, you would get the same results as those pictured above.... moving at the speed of sound.


----------

